# pahayag



## bnncff

What does "bahayag" mean in this sentence and also what does "panel" in this sentence 



Ito ang pahayag ng House prosecution panel kahapon kasabay ng kanilang pagkonsidera muli na kalkalin ang mga bank accounts ni Supreme Court(SC) Chief Justice Renato Corona.


----------



## mataripis

bnncff said:


> *What does "bahayag" mean in this sentence and also what does "panel" in this sentence   .                                                                    Hi! bnncff! I am not a language tutor but a native Tagalog speaker.  The given sentence  means=  This is the revelation of house prosecution panel together with their re consideration concerning the re investigation of the bank accounts  of SC Chief Justice R.C..  and in Tagalog= Ito ang pahayag ng   Hanay ng Pamunuang Tagapag usig  katuwang ng kanilang muling pag usisa ng mga Bank accounts ni SC Chief Justice R.C.. ( a. Pahayag= reveal/revelation   b. Panel= hanay/linya)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ito ang pahayag ng House prosecution panel kahapon kasabay ng kanilang pagkonsidera muli na kalkalin ang mga bank accounts ni Supreme Court(SC) Chief Justice Renato Corona.


----------



## bnncff

OK, thank you


----------



## epistolario

bnncff said:


> *What does "pahayag" mean in this sentence and also what does "panel" in this sentence*
> 
> Ito ang pahayag ng House prosecution panel kahapon kasabay ng kanilang pagkonsidera muli na kalkalin ang mga bank accounts ni Supreme Court(SC) Chief Justice Renato Corona.



Pahayag means declaration or statement. 
Panel is an English word. In this context, it refers to a group of prosecutors consisting of Congressmen. 
In competitions, there is normally a panel of judges or a group of jurors. When you apply for work, sometimes they schedule you for a panel interview, wherein two or more will conduct and interview and ask questions. 

This was the House prosecution panel's statement yesterday, as they reconsidered opening the bank accounts of ...


----------

